# Prince Hall Memorial



## Wingnut (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar...nce_hall_memorial_cites_link_to_civil_rights/

Prince Hall memorial cites link to civil rights
Sculptor Ted Clausen and his design for a Cambridge monument to Prince Hall. Sculptor Ted Clausen and his design for a Cambridge monument to Prince Hall.

As sculptor Ted Clausen began designing a monument to Prince Hall, the Revolutionary War veteran and founder of the Masonic order that carries his name, he said, "It became apparent how pivotal this man was to the civil rights movement."

Clausen, who is best known for the Vendome Firefighters Memorial in Boston, unveiled his Prince Hall design last week at Cambridge City Hall. It is to be placed on Cambridge Common where Hall, a freed slave, met with General George Washington in 1775 and urged him to recruit African-Americans for the Continental Army.

To illustrate that concept, Clausen has designed a circle of 6-foot-tall black slabs. Facing outward will be quotations from civil rights leaders, including the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. On the inside surfaces will be quotes from Hall himself.

The monument project reflects Mayor E. Denise Simmons's longstanding interest in Prince Hall. Echoing Clausen at the City Hall ceremony, she said, "Martin Luther King stood on the shoulders of Prince Hall."


----------



## cale (Jan 18, 2009)

It has always been a great sorrow to me that there is a distance? disconnect? between my Prince Hall brothers and my brothers we are masons and we should all work to bring us closer, the obligation makes us a mason and adherence to the obligation is the only way to judge the worthyness of a brother.


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 20, 2009)

I think it was sign of the times.. ! but I think its kind of funny on our part that we feel they should have wanted to join us.. ! working around a group of Prince Hall masons I had the feeling they enjoyed their lodge the way it was and very content go about masonary in their own maner.. ! after reading thru some of the Grand Lodge changes the last few years I am sure they would have second thoughts.. !


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 21, 2009)

I am perhaps the only Mason you will meet who has attended a Session of the Grand Lodge of Texas as a member and a Session of The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas as a member since 2003.

Some of your assumptions may not be what they seem.


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 21, 2009)

I know nothing about Prince Hall Masonary.. ! think this forum is kinda of a discussion to learn.. ? always interested to listen to others in masonary from around the world and in other lodges.. ! I am sure my assumption may not be what it seemed.. !


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sorry.  You might have felt that that was directed personally at you.  It was not.  It was a general statement.  I am not trying to be critical.


----------

